# Keeping New Betta In an Office??



## BettaGirlWithACamera (Sep 24, 2012)

As a joke a coworker left a goldfish bowl with a Betta in my office at work, and my first reaction, aside from being stunned as my new responsibility as a fish owner, I was charmed by my little friend. I've done some hurried research on the internet about keeping my new Betta because I've owned fish off and on since I was little, but never a Betta. I'm a high school student so I come into work right after school and work until dark, and I've only had a few days to observe my fish, but I'm somewhat worried about him. He seems active sometimes, and apparently has been eating his food, but he goes and hides in the largeish rocks that are on the bottom of his bowl by a fake plant. I've seen mixed comments about his attitude on the internet, some saying he could be ill, and others saying that its normal. he does swim up and around in circles and seems to watch me while I'm editing on my computer by him. I don't know the temperature of the water, and I'm fearful that its too cold. hes just in a goldfish bowl what would be the proper way to heat that. The coworker that left him is gone on vacation for two weeks, I'm not sure if he was properly accustomed to the water in his bowl or not. and also is he going to be all right when i leave him alone for the weekend? Please help me, I love my new fish and I would like to properly care for him.
Thank you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

To care for him you will need 2.5 to five gallon tank minimum, a heater, decorations, a lid Bettas like to jump, hiding spots, water changes, and meaty pellets as many different brands as possible. Proper Betta temp is 78-82 degrees Fahrenheit. In a proper tank Bettas are very active. In a real tank bettas live 5-7 years with ten being rare. In a bowl a betta avergering 2-3 years not being active. You can get proper supplies very cheap from craigist or pet stores. You can tell by my quotes and avatar how I feel about bowls.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

First thing would be to find out what the temp of the water is, so I'd suggest getting a thermometer. Bettas like temps around 80 degrees; if it's low, a heater would be a good investment.  They sell 25w adjustable heaters for a decent price on Amazon (I can't remember the brand--I'll do a search--but there's one for 15$), but definitely go for an adjustable since the present ones don't heat anything that well.

Also, water conditioner since anything out of the tap needs to be dechlorinated; depending on the size of the tank, it could be a few times a week that you'll need to do water changes.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You need at least a gallon and a heater, along with frequent water changes, you'll do fine. This board has lots of info!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have too disagree one gallons too small. Bettas are active curios fish. They explore a lot and can actually get depressed.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm no expert, but Oldfishlady is and I will go along with her view that one gallon can work.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

It all depends on the fish's personality.
In a 1 gallon tank, my Om bit the hell out of his tail. Eventually it was reduced to a nub. He would swim, agitated, around the the tank. Nothing was wrong, he just HATED the tank.
I moved him up to a 3 gallon tank. He was happy for a month, now he's super-bored and does the same thing he did as when he was in the 1 gallon tank.
If I don't get him in a 10 gallon tank soon, he's probably going to get an infection in that tail and that will be the end of him. He's so irritated in that tank....
Some fish are the opposite though. They get very depressed and agitated when in large tanks, but once put in a smaller tank they'll chill out and be happy.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

How big is this bowl? Some of them are over 2 gallons and that would be fine. However some of them are under 1 gallon and that isn't so good for the fish. 

To keep him happy, he needs to be warm, have clean water and have a safe place to hide - like a little cave or something. Granted, a 5 gallon tank would be ideal but its not necessary. One gallons are doable BUT you will find the betta will be more colorful, vibrant and active in a 5 gallon, heated and cycled tank but its not necessary. One gallons are a pain because they are harder to find a heater for them - most heaters are too tall or the wattage is too much. If its a circle bowl - it will be hard to fit a heater in there as well due to the curve. Drum bowls are better if you do the bowl route simple because it has a flat side and a heater can stick to it. 

can you take a picture of him and his bowl?



> They get very depressed and agitated when in large tanks, but once put in a smaller tank they'll chill out and be happy.


 I think its more that there is big empty space then the actual size. If there are alot of plants, decor - the betta isn't as stressed and won't freak out in a larger tank. Some people just have one tiny plastic plant in a 5 gallon and nothing for the fish to hide in and explore. Although I have one guy that is stressed no matter what I put him in - 10 gallon or gallon makes no difference. I even stuffed the tank full of silk plants and still never unclapms


----------

